# Electric fence energiser- which one lasts?



## jaynec (26 August 2012)

I've bought 3 energisers in the last five years, all a few hundred pounds, & all giving up the ghost after a year or so!! I've got new leisure batteries too. Which ones last more than a year? Just two strands round a two acre paddock; any recommendations please? Ta x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 August 2012)

I have no problems with using the Hotline CP250's.
One is pretty old (over 10 years) but still working well - the 2nd one I brought 2 years ago & still going strong.

I use caravan large leisure battery for the older unit & this runs the perimeter of 2 acres on 2 lines of tape on white plastic posts with round wooden posts on the corners & gateways AND 2 lines of tape running across the centre too (think of a square figure of 8) the battery running it for around at least 3 - 4 weeks before needing to be re-charged. 
You do need to let the leisure batteries run right down to get the best re-charge out of them.
This unit 'has' run the perimeter of 4.5 acres with 2 sub-divisions in the past.
The 2nd unit is currently not in use, but when winter comes & I put them into smaller paddocks then we will again need the 2.

I do make sure the earth stake is kept damp in very hot weather as otherwise the unit does not give out the pulse.

Also, give over-hanging branches, tall weeds & grass the chop if they are going to touch the tape as these will cause it to short out too. Remember they drop more when wet, so need a good trim back.

My electric fencing is secondary to the perimeter full stock fence & the internal post & rail fences (protects the wooden fencing & also keeps Tiny Fuzzy in the right place)

Hope this is of help 

Edited to add, these units are only around £100 - £110 if you shop carefully


----------



## jaynec (26 August 2012)

Thank you, I'm going to look them up now!!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 August 2012)

You can't do any better than a Hotline fencer IME; they're well constructed, reliable, and the after-sales service is superb, can't be bettered. 

As I live in Devon, they're a local firm - but that's not wholly why I recommend them.

When my late uncle was farming he always swore by them and used them for cattle regularly, and they seemed to last forever.

The energisers I've got now are so old they're practically heirlooms, but still keep on working 

You won't get a better fencer/energiser. Simples.


----------



## Enfys (27 August 2012)

I swear by solar powered energisers. I have only had mine two years, never been switched off, not a problem yet. Wouldn't go back to battery for the world now.  I love that they are so easy to move around as well, simply unclip and move to the next T post.  I use these:  







http://www.zarebasystems.com/store/electric-fence-chargers/esp10m-z#desc


Probably not available in the UK, although I imagine solar energisers are readily available.


----------



## LizzieJ (27 August 2012)

If the solar panels we have are anything to go by they wouldn't be working atm  we've not even had enough sun for the hot water to get luke warm! We've always used Hotline energisers, outs are ancient and still work fine


----------



## Suelin (27 August 2012)

I have to say that I am impressed that you all manage to keep you electric fence stuff for so long.  The travelling community keep nicking it around here!!


----------



## jaynec (27 August 2012)

I presume you are all talking about the hotline fencing range; their products are all named, merlin, hawk, harrier etc, is this the right website??? Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (27 August 2012)

We've never had any problem with any of ours.  One was 20yrs old - that was a cattle one from my uncle's farm. The next one lasted two years then was stolen.  The current one has done two years.  What batteries are you using?  We use great big tractor batteries..


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 August 2012)

jaynec said:



			I presume you are all talking about the hotline fencing range; their products are all named, merlin, hawk, harrier etc, is this the right website??? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Here you go jaynec : http://www.electricfencesystems.com/products/CP250.asp


----------



## SiouxieSue (27 August 2012)

I've had the CP250 for five years.  Changed the internal batteries once (it carries on working off these if you remove the leisure battery to recharge it).  Now bought a solar panel to boost the leisure battery.  It easily runs 400m of tape.  Best gadget is the Hotline key ring that beeps to tell you if your fence is on!


----------



## Enfys (27 August 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			If the solar panels we have are anything to go by they wouldn't be working atm  we've not even had enough sun for the hot water to get luke warm!
		
Click to expand...

You have a point there. Ours just work with any light it would seem  

The only problem I have is snow, I have to scrape it off and they don't like being iced up much either


----------



## jaynec (27 August 2012)

Thanks everyone, very helpful!!


----------



## labruyere (27 August 2012)

IME they usually break down because either:


damp has got into the circuit
they have been damaged by being trailed along behind wires if a horse goes through fence
the battery has been allowed to run down too much which places unit under strain
 OR THEY'VE BEEN NICKED  (last month someone nicked the {old car} batteries and left the energisers behind at mine and neighbours fields - she soon tracked them down by asking around locally who was the THICKEST local petty thief  )

(or you've bought a cr*p make!)

SO

I strongly advise you add your own additional weather-proofing
I use an upturned plastic pot over the top of the unit (type supplements come in)
with a heavy duty plastic bag over the top of that (zip type rugs come in are ideal)
and 'pin' the bag down with something (an old broken electric fence post works well)

and my patented (not, but I keep threatening to  ) anti-drag tip is to attach the energiser to the wire with a good quality paper clip - this will either break, or slide off, if wire gets dragged, leaving the energiser in situ

and be really disciplined about swapping the battery over for a fully recharged one at least once a month (timescale based on a car battery)

one of my units, managed as above, is now well over 5 years old

(invention, necessity, mother etc...)


----------



## foxy1 (28 August 2012)

I put an old cracked (on the side) plastic dustbin over mine to keep the worst of the weather out. I have a fenceman cp500 on it's 4th year.


----------

